# Frage zu mybuffed



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (14. Juni 2007)

Grüße !

hey ! ich habe gemerkt das es mybuffed user gibt die bei ihrer beschreibung videos oder schöne bildchen reingesetzt haben ( oder z.B. sich bewegende figuren)...nun stellt sich für mich die frage wie man sowas überhaupt macht ?
ich hab da schon geguckt,probiert und nach lösungen gesucht...wurde aber nicht schlauer...könnt ihr mir sagen wie das nun eigentlich gehen soll ?


----------



## Shadowfly (14. Juni 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> Grüße !
> 
> hey ! ich habe gemerkt das es mybuffed user gibt die bei ihrer beschreibung videos oder schöne bildchen reingesetzt haben ( oder z.B. sich bewegende figuren)...nun stellt sich für mich die frage wie man sowas überhaupt macht ?
> ich hab da schon geguckt,probiert und nach lösungen gesucht...wurde aber nicht schlauer...könnt ihr mir sagen wie das nun eigentlich gehen soll ?



Also als erstes möchte ich dir diese Seite Empfehlen Klick Mich da siehst du alle BB Codes die du im Forum und in deinen Blog benutzen kannst.

Die Bilder kannst du über Dein MyBuffed Profil -> Bilder Hochladen und dann über den IMG Befehl benutzen/anzeigen

[.IMG]datei/URL[./IMG] (Ohne die 2 . ^^ sind nur da das der Befehl angezeit wird

Sieht dann so aus 
[.IMG]http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/motto_pictures/motto_bernd.jpg[./IMG] (wieder ohne .)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Videos muss du nur die Zahlen Nummernfolge von Youtube Kopieren und in den Befehl packe [.YOUTUBE]123ert4[./YOUTUBE] (Auch hier die Punkte weglassen

Hoffe ih konte helfen

MFG Shadow


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (14. Juni 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Also als erstes möchte ich dir diese Seite Empfehlen Klick Mich da siehst du alle BB Codes die du im Forum und in deinen Blog benutzen kannst.
> 
> Die Bilder kannst du über Dein MyBuffed Profil -> Bilder Hochladen und dann über den IMG Befehl benutzen/anzeigen
> 
> ...



ich danke dir...ich werde das direkt mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (18. Juni 2007)

hmmm, habe probiert das bild über neuen blog eintrag hochzuladen aber... dann wird die größe des bildes geändert... WO kann ich mein bild hochladen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (18. Juni 2007)

google mal nach Bilder hoster oder Pic Hoster


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> hmmm, habe probiert das bild über neuen blog eintrag hochzuladen aber... dann wird die größe des bildes geändert... WO kann ich mein bild hochladen?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



www.imageshack.us

www.myimage.de

usw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thravvn (19. Juni 2007)

gibts diese [.youtube] befehle auch für andere Videoseiten, wie z.B. veoh.com?


----------



## razielsun (23. Juli 2007)

hmm, also [.youtube] und [./youtube] funktioniert ja ganz toll!, doch gibt es das auch für myviedeo? na ja werde e bei zeiten mal testen...


----------



## Poisoneve (23. Juli 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> hmm, also [.youtube] und [./youtube] funktioniert ja ganz toll!, doch gibt es das auch für myviedeo? na ja werde e bei zeiten mal testen...



guck dir mal den link von shadowfly an.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

